# The Nut Job - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

n/a


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks again for another good and important review. I was contemplating buying this movie sight unseen, I guess I'll just hit up the red box instead.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Redbox indeed! It seems like a cheap remake of "Over the Hedge" which IMHO was a superior movie...that still hasn't made it to BD yet :scratch::rant:


----------

